# Luces secuenciales led en faros traceros



## mike90 (Jun 24, 2008)

que tal estaba pensano poner unas secuenciales de 10 leds en los faros traseros de un jetta pero no se si con la corriente del acumulador habria algun problema de que se queme el integrado o los leds
mis preguntas concretas serian:

que leds usar?
cuantos me recomiendan?
si pongo un 7805 me sirve?

gracias de antemano


----------



## mike90 (Jun 25, 2008)

me edito a mi mismo
voy a utilizar 10 leds blancos de 5mm ultrabrillantes que consumen entre 15 y 20 mA a 2.8 o 3.6 volts segun el fabricante, el circuito de las secuenciales es un 555 para generar los pulsos y un 4017 para el recorrido de los leds
si uso este circuito si me vale con ponerle un simple 7805 en la entrada de voltaje y listo?
o que necesito para no quemar integrados o leds?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba con un 7808.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 25, 2008)

NO tendras problemas con el 7805 pues esos manejan inclusive 1 Amper de corriente y los 10 leds blancos consumiran alrededor de 200mAh.  asi q prueba con ese integrado, por las dudas colocale un disipador de calor para asegurarte la vida util.


----------

